# Re-Entry = Ouch



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thought I'd have a pre work, dawn till 8am go thismorning. Got to Gordons Bay when it was still dark, no wind and high tide. Pretty keen, as it's been a while and I've cancelled lately due to big conditions.
Got to the ramp and the swell was....pretty decent! I spent 20 minutes watching the sets, and the calm windows between them, thought about heading home, but opted to head out. :roll:

Squiding and trolling produced nothing and after trolling off Clovelly headland for some time I focused on heading back. The swell was clean and prettly full and the growing knot in my stomach knew timing on the re entry had to be crucial.

Time to head in to the ramp at Gordons and the swell comes in side on, so I waited for sometime for a window and made it past the break well and was inline with the ramp and jumped off ready to drag the Fish N Dive out of harms way from the wash. At high tide this danger zone is greater than at low tide.

Things went to s#*t as a strong set of whitewater dragged me, hanging on to the yak, a few meters off course towards the rocks. A much bigger set followed and....GAME OVER. 
I had to let go of the yak watching a $250 Nitro rod get smashed as the yak also hit the rocks. The ugly stick was doing do no better, the yak righted itself showing that rod too had broken.

I remember watching it all happen in slow motion thinking "geez this is gonna be expensive!!" (first time today I've been right!)

Few more waves, etc etc, I had to race over and deadlift it all over rocks and curse and recover the yak. It actually had copped just a few scratches but faired up really well considering. They are tough those kayaks, bloody boyant though.

So a lot things learnt the hard way, could have dissasembled the rods is the obvious. Trusting my initial doubts also can save my life one day.

Like I said it wasnt huge, just big enough to get me sideways and offcourse and 30 seconds bouncing off boulders in even small stuff isn't nice.

Ouch for now!

Dave.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

between you and gatesy you are keeping sydney tackle shops in business


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Mate, I feel for you. Nothing hurts like coughing up money just to get back to where you already were!

Love to see the looks on the guys faces, if you were to take the rods back to the store and complain that they seem to be faulty!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Dave - glad to hear that you're OK, and I agree that launch spot has the potential to be NASTY! This is the same spot that JT came to grief a few weeks ago.

Even on a day with a very small swell, the 'side on' approach of the waves has the potential to cause a capsize or unplanned yak surfing session.

Sorry to hear about the rods mate..... it's been an expensive week for AKFFer's.. :roll:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave, you're not the first to be claimed by that spot (eh JT?). Must have been a few good whacks to break the uglystik.

One of the features of the PF that is really appealing is the large centre hatch so rigged rods can be stowed inside the hull. A bit awkward with the seat attached, but worth the effort given the alternative


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn! thats no good, and these things happen in three's, wonder who is next!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Glad to hear you are ok Dave, but I cannot offer any advice....zero expertise on the subject. Your reels are ok?....after major service? A big fish would have eased the pain. I hope some of the rod parts are usable.

Cheers Andybear


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

ahhhh yes! The ramp at Gordon's 

If you look closely on those rocks you'll see pieces of plastic exactly the same colour as my yak and some blood stains. If you look in amongst the rocks you may even find a chunk of my pride to boot. :roll:

Sorry to hear about the rods Dave. Good chance to choose some new ones though if you were looking for a silver lining. :?:

JT


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXKXwckAAAxXgAASQIWEiJAAP+/foCAAaFT2kT1DIaGjQPSAap6magxNPUaBo0yaExwtikQtQLTZraChug/IQ4+Oc3nKS9KOUTxWe4KTGAuhwQmtWEah50fBDcI+K1gnObaVrisjJGwMPFrpleYH4u5IpwoSDlL4OSA=


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Condolences.

The uglystick is lifetime warranty, so with a little effort you'll get that one back with no lost $$$ other than maybe shipping.
You know, the A-hatch on a F'n'D works really well for stowing rods below...
But I've been caught cocky before too, and paid.

Z


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

real sorry to hear Dave, by the sounds your lucky your not broken up in pieces...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Theres are morally dellema coming up

Rocks and surf 
or 
Sand monster :shock:

Reckon i'd go the sand monster at least when you go sideways you can ride to the beach (as long as there's no shore dump :? )

Cheers Dave

R.I.P nitro


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi all.
Yeah options, a back up plan B is a good idea. I will do a reccy and see if there is a easy way out from the beach end of Gordons, it is a pretty steep bay, flanked by cliffs, but Simon has had to go this option in the past.
As for the gear, well the Ugly Stick looks like its been taken to with a grinder, it's worth asking at the tackle shop if only for amusement. The reels will both need servicing, and I'll replace the Nitro with something sooner or later.

New rule, is to stow everything inside the Tardis before heading in.

Just got paid commission at work this week, so it looks like I'm going shopping!! 
So here's my next dilemma..

Dave.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Dave 73

sorry to hear about your upset - your not alone - Ive been munched by the sand and rock monster and had a rod munched!!!! Its all experience - as long as you survive. If your thinking again of another eastern suburbs safe launch spot and ocean side - you should give long bay / malabar a go - very safe in nearly all swells except in a south westerly. It has a boat ramp and free parking. Ive fished it once and didnt really get much - but it is known as a good spot - and has some famouse rock spots near by namely Julien. Check it out on goggle earth and if you want to give it a go PM me

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Zed said:


> You know, the A-hatch on a F'n'D works really well for stowing rods below...


Agree with condolences but I reckon Zeds statement should be repeated for all surf entries and exits for any yak owners with a decent A-hatch in any conditions.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Dave, sorry to hear about your "Gordon Bashing", mate. I went down this morning and after scouring the ramp I thought better of it. I think the only way you can sucessfully re-enter Gordon's with those waves is just to jump in the water and guide the yak in by hand. Gotta make sure the aft of the kayak is pointing straight into the waves, and then just hang on.
Sorry to hear about the rods. 
So...who's going shopping??
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Dave i sent you a PM.


----------

